# INTP or ENTP



## Basileus (May 8, 2013)

At first, I thought I was an INTJ. As time passed I started to realize I had a P preference over a J preference, (procrastination, don't really plan, etc) but I'm starting to question my Introverted-ness. Typically, I can be friendly and make an effort to befriend someone who I think I would like, for example, if I think I would like someone I try to make an effort to go out and talk to them, but at the same time, I can be very shy. i wouldn't say that i'm an actor type or whatever, but i do like to have the spotlight among my friends, but not for a very long time. I've done alot of reading on this forum without actually posting or joining. All of the functions stuff, I understand them to an extent, but could also use a little help.

a few other character traits that are pretty big part of me are that i'm a big underachiever in school, i get bored easily (it took me almost 30 minutes to post this because i kept looking at other stuff) i like to think about socio-economic theory, i've been interested in socialism for 2 or 3 years now, but i wouldn't call myself a socialist. anyway, i can post more stuff in questions and answers, please respond,

thanks


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Hunch.

ENTP. 

Bored easily? Attempting to befriend people? Shows adherence to Ne and slight usage of Fe.


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

Entp


----------



## narwhalcupcake (Jan 26, 2013)

Hmmm.... The difference is like this; that one super smart dude who creeps in his room all day and "analyzes" things -OR- that one hyper guy that is super smart but no one sees it very often because he is so jittery. Haha don't take those seriously, but it's kinda true... The question is you an Ne-dom or a Ti-dom? 

An Ne dom tends to be hyper, not really though, but they just kinda have racing thoughts. They think in explosions, and have fast moving brains. 

Ti-doms an the other hand, are thorough, tedious, and think things through very carefully and objectively, while Ne-doms, are not necessarily objective. (but that has to do with personal preference) 

Think of it as Ne being colorful paint splotches all over a wall, while Ti being more of a subtle color that was thoughtfully painted with each brush stroke. Which one are you? You sound more like an ENTP to me... I don't have a reason though


----------



## Basileus (May 8, 2013)

narwhalcupcake said:


> Hmmm.... The difference is like this; that one super smart dude who creeps in his room all day and "analyzes" things -OR- that one hyper guy that is super smart but no one sees it very often because he is so jittery. Haha don't take those seriously, but it's kinda true... The question is you an Ne-dom or a Ti-dom?
> 
> An Ne dom tends to be hyper, not really though, but they just kinda have racing thoughts. They think in explosions, and have fast moving brains.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for explaining in layman's terms! If I follow with your description, I'm definitely ENTP. Especially the whole "being smart but not showing through" I'm just so shy and reserved with people I don't know well I assumed I was an INTP. at the same time, despite my shyness and reservedness. I also realize that I'm not an introvert because an introvert gets energy being alone, while if I'm alone for a while I think "I'm tired of being alone I'm gonna go call a friend" or whatever. 

starting to ramble, but i would like a little more feed back


----------



## narwhalcupcake (Jan 26, 2013)

Basileus said:


> Thanks so much for explaining in layman's terms! If I follow with your description, I'm definitely ENTP. Especially the whole "being smart but not showing through" I'm just so shy and reserved with people I don't know well I assumed I was an INTP. at the same time, despite my shyness and reservedness. I also realize that I'm not an introvert because an introvert gets energy being alone, while if I'm alone for a while I think "I'm tired of being alone I'm gonna go call a friend" or whatever.
> 
> starting to ramble, but i would like a little more feed back


Haha, people who use Ne as their first or second function speak Ne language! It's really hard for people who aren't familiar with it to understand. XD Luckily you speak Ne! 

It's funny about the whole smarts thing because the stereotypical smart person isn't thought of as an Ne-dom, it's usually Ti (coincidentally). But Ne-doms are always taking in new information, it kinda acts like a little book in the back of our head with all the information it's have taken in, and fortunately us NPs have Si to help out! ENTPs have the upper hand with their cousin Ne-dom ENFP because they have Ti! Haha best of all the worlds. (except that pesky Fe... jk! Remember, I'm an NF, I love the feeling functions XD)

If you want MORE info (yay!) then you can what this video! (lol I feel like an xSTJ XD) Here:


----------



## ttanzkel (Nov 26, 2012)

An INTP, which is Ti-dom, IMO, would really prioritize analyzing and classifying things logically. He would really feel the need to analyze almost everything his Ne is throwing at him.
An ENTP, however, doesn't feel so much need to analyze things immediately. He would just go play with what his Ne is giving him, sometimes no matter how illogical it may get, because it's his dominant function. It's what he loves doing. It's like having both chicken and beef as your favorite. And still prefer chicken more than beef. U'd probably end up eating more chicken than beef, even though both are your favorite. does this make sense?


----------



## ttanzkel (Nov 26, 2012)

Basileus said:


> I'm just so shy and reserved with people I don't know well I assumed I was an INTP. at the same time, despite my shyness and reservedness. I also realize that I'm not an introvert because an introvert gets energy being alone, while if I'm alone for a while I think "I'm tired of being alone I'm gonna go call a friend" or whatever.
> 
> starting to ramble, but i would like a little more feed back


had similar problems before with introversion and extroversion. i can be alone when i want to. with strangers or even friends, i quite prefer being quiet and i don't talk much, although i'm quite self-confident and not shy. i prefer one on one stuff. i only get hyperactive when in the mood,or when with an introvert. cause if he's not gonna talk, then i should lol. and in the end, being alone is still draining me. i prefer being around with things or people even though i'm not talking that much. it feels better when i'm with people. and it also feels good being the center of attention sometimes.


----------



## littleblackdress (Feb 24, 2013)

Here is a question for you... If you are out with all of your friends at once and are the centre of attention all night, do you go home buzzing and excited and stay up all nigh getting idea after idea, OR do you go home with a headache?


----------



## Basileus (May 8, 2013)

@littleblackdress

I feel like I'm somewhere in the middle. My thoughts would be something like "Wow, that was fun, we gotta do that again" and have a sort of happy high, but at the same time want to be alone for awhile. Thinking back on what someone else said, I think I would want to reflect back on everything, and then move on to some solitary activity.

For example- My friend just went home and now I'm sitting on my computer writing this, but before that, I was thinking back on what we did and stuff.
@narwhalcupcake
Can you explain Extraverted Intuition a little more clearly?


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

Whether you're introverted or extroverted really has NOTHING to do with your social behaviours. It's all about the way you think and analyze.

Extroverted thinking simple means that you place yourself outside of the thoughts, you're objective, you look at think of things in such a way that you are an observer. You can compare and contrast many things at face value and in line with other synaptic connections you've made in the past. You are looking at "systems" in a big picture sense. You're looking at the forest, or forests, as wholes and couldn't be too terribly bothered about individual trees (unless there's this absolutely COOL looking tree you have to investigate up close!). If you come across new information that changes the relationship of systems, you immediately correct, adapt, and adjust without any problem. It doesn't bother you when your existing theories have to be altered, you're just happy to be more correct than before! Ideas and thoughts come flooding into your mind all the time, and instead of contemplating too deeply any as many particular ones as you can, you generally find yourself building up universes from the galaxies of thought by taking a step back and looking to see how they interact, versus an INTP who would go inward into the galaxies of thought to study the planets within the galaxies, rather than piecing together the universe.

Introverted thinking places you INSIDE the system. You are up close and personal with your thoughts. You are working out every detail of your system to perfection, and worry about how it might relate to other systems some other time. You place yourself in a subjective position to analyze your thoughts or stimuli as how it relates to you and your experiences. From connections you've already made, you use what you know to be true when thinking about new things, rather than taking in a monsoon of everything as it comes at face value, like an ENTP, and creating a chaotic, albeit magnificent, web of cross referenced information that ENTP's rarely have time to fully analyze.

Both INTP's and ENTP's rely on their intuition for understanding, and their perceptions for gathering new information. Both place emotions and biased judgements outside of their core functions for most of their thinking and analyzing.

Somebody please correct me if I've grievously err'd, but that's how I understand introverted and extroverted thinking contrast with each other.


----------



## littleblackdress (Feb 24, 2013)

@Basileus I was actually specifically asking whether you generated a whole lot of ideas after this interaction. I actually like A LOT of downtime. But I find after a stimulating time with people I like, my Ne goes crazy. My father in law (an INTP) would probably sit and think, but it would be more like calming himself. Also, he talks REALLY slowly. I talk really quickly (while generating ideas), then pause, pause, pause and slow to a crawl while "backing up" my ideas. I don't think I have EVER seen a fast talking INTP. ENTPs however, are second only to ENFPs, apparently... until, they suddenly slow down...


----------



## littleblackdress (Feb 24, 2013)

@_jdstankosky_ - the real difference between INTP and ENTP is that the order for ENTP is Ne Ti Fe Si, and the function order for INTP is Ti Ne Si Fe... @_Basileus_ That means that INTP and ENTP actually both have introverted thinking. It is actually a question of function order, not different functions. ENTPs generate ideas when "in the zone" - and INTPs have amazing "thought trains" when in the zone - though an INTP really needs to step in and confirm... Basically, people love using their first function. Another difference is that tertiary Fe looks really different than Fe in the inferior. ENTPs appear warm and charismatic because of Fe... INTPs tend to have weird Fe eruptions... and, from the few INTPs I have known, they also have weird facial expressions - my FIL waggles his eyebrows a lot - seriously WAGGLES. When I heard another vid MBTI fanatic talk about the weird facial flits of INTPs I just about snorted milk out of my nose, because, well, that is actually a pretty good description. Dr. Juice does it, too - and I am pretty sure he is an INTP. People tend to find ENTPs to be braggarts - but INTPs are actually fairly typically treated like children... like people who don't really function and need help. Not a true assessment, but you can ask yourself how people respond to you - more like you have much more logistic competence than you actually do... (ENTP) - like you are arrogant (ENTP), or come up to you and offer to "help" you with rather meaningless things (like buying clothes that look nice, or pick out furniture... - these are people genuinely trying to help and wondering why you don't care - not women hitting on you...).


----------



## Basileus (May 8, 2013)

@littleblackdress

as far as getting alot of ideas? no not really, but we weren't really talking about anything that would give me any ideas? im guessing that doesn't matter? 

i don't know anything about my facial expressions or "appearing warm and charismatic" i know alot of people think im funny, my sense of humor is sort of like improvising on the context of what was just said in a conversation, but it's more like, jumping in at random times and mainly listening when in a larger group, when in a smaller group i tend to speak more frequently, does that have anything to do with it? 

is relating random trends or whatever related at all to the types? im really curious about this sort of stuff.

so what im getting is that ex. intuition is picking up on your surroundings while in. thinking is "analyzing" something intensely?


----------



## narwhalcupcake (Jan 26, 2013)

Basileus said:


> @_littleblackdress_
> 
> I feel like I'm somewhere in the middle. My thoughts would be something like "Wow, that was fun, we gotta do that again" and have a sort of happy high, but at the same time want to be alone for awhile. Thinking back on what someone else said, I think I would want to reflect back on everything, and then move on to some solitary activity.
> 
> ...


Haha, that whole "Wow, that was fun, we gotta do that again" but then needing time to reflect is (again) Ne. ENFPs do this too, some even say that ENFPs are the most introverted extravert because of it. 

What's happening is you are taking in so much information, but when you have this information, your brain has to process it all! Lots of the time ENxP's energy will go up and up for a period of time, and then they will crash. In their crashing period they are recharging, reflecting, and sifting throw everything they absorbed, seeing how everything correlates with their life and values. This can make a lot of you Ne-doms think that you're introverts. I have seen so many EnxPs who thought they were the introverted version of their type! 


Ne focuses on possibilities, new concepts, ideas, the future. It absorbs all these things from a vague and objective standpoint. For instance, (Ni vs. Ne) if you tell an Ni user to write a paper on whales, he might take three or four different ideas and coast on those for the whole paper, talking about the effects that it might have on the whales, how it works, why it does so, etc. 

While when you give an Ne user a paper, he won't coast on a few ideas, he will think of multiple vague ideas and try to cram them all in, and then the paper will be incomprehensible. They write out all these things, and it makes sense in their minds, but to the readers- it's nonsense! The paper tends to look sloppily written, and be choppy. Kind of like you have all the ingredients to make the cake- but then you don't mix it up all the way, and it leaves an inconsistent, lumpy, messy consistency. That is why so many Ne-doms find it a pain to write! Sound familiar? 


It's hard for Ne users to keep their mind strait, because they are focusing on so many things, and because everything is vague, it's hard for them to get everything into order. They are also frequently diagnosed with ADD/ADHD, I'm not sure if that would be a misdiagnosis or not though.  

Another thing I've noticed between Ni and Ne is that Ne-doms tend to be more excepting of information, while Ni-doms will be taking the information and dissecting it as you go along. This is another reason why Ne-doms crash. They are not as selective of the information, they just go with whatever you're saying, and reflex later. Ni-doms will take the things they hear/learn and choose to use it as they hear it. Ne-doms do the dissecting while they're in their crash period. I found this post to be accurate: http://personalitycafe.com/articles/84275-cognitive-function-ne-vs-ni.html Hope this helped


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

littleblackdress said:


> Here is a question for you... If you are out with all of your friends at once and are the centre of attention all night, do you go home buzzing and excited and stay up all nigh getting idea after idea, OR do you go home with a headache?


Can't an ENTP be mostly bored with people?


----------



## littleblackdress (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes. But typically friends are people who don't bore... People in general - headache time.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

littleblackdress said:


> Yes. But typically friends are people who don't bore... People in general - headache time.


I wish I had friends who didn't quickly bore me.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Really it depends on the level of abstraction. Natural extroverted perceivers are much more people oriented than natural intuitives .. Only a part of ENTPs are true natural Ns, the unpopular part that is, which hates teams and details. And get easily bored by everything but the huge picture.

Anyway, spotting an ENTP is easy. 1 He's more intuitive, or perceptive, than rational. 2 He's very uncomfortable with SI, significantly more than FE.


----------



## Basileus (May 8, 2013)

But wouldn't you use Ne and sI in different conditions? I feel pretty comfortable with either in where I feel their best used. 

and how would you define intuitive vs rational? couldn't rationalism be variable based on conditions as well?


----------



## ttanzkel (Nov 26, 2012)

LoL. if there's still any confusion, answering a questionnaire would also be a good idea. what if (only what if) he's no xNTP at all and we've all been in the wrong track in the first place? it's just a what if, however, and only a suggestion.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Basileus said:


> and NTP means "I use my intuition and logic to prove my...?


".. to correct my biases" (introverted judgment)


----------



## Basileus (May 8, 2013)

ttanzkel said:


> LoL. if there's still any confusion, answering a questionnaire would also be a good idea. what if (only what if) he's no xNTP at all and we've all been in the wrong track in the first place? it's just a what if, however, and only a suggestion.


I'm pretty confident on the NTP. the problem I have with questionares is that they use your social stuff for determining the I or E, which mislead me. I feel like when they say stuff like "logic" it's also misleading because "logic" is different to other people


----------



## littleblackdress (Feb 24, 2013)

Basileus said:


> I'm pretty confident on the NTP. the problem I have with questionares is that they use your social stuff for determining the I or E, which mislead me. I feel like when they say stuff like "logic" it's also misleading because "logic" is different to other people


I actually completely get what you are saying about the introvert/extravert... but I do have to wonder about you finding questions that ask about logic misleading. Because, I really find logic is constant. It is formulaic... I have found when people have a different version of logic it usually means that they don't "get" logic (or don't want to get it).


----------



## Basileus (May 8, 2013)

littleblackdress said:


> I actually completely get what you are saying about the introvert/extravert... but I do have to wonder about you finding questions that ask about logic misleading. Because, I really find logic is constant. It is formulaic... I have found when people have a different version of logic it usually means that they don't "get" logic (or don't want to get it).


well for example, what i may consider "logical" other people say is wrong. for example, to me it's "logical" to cut corners and "get out of" doing stuff, while for other people, "logic" is to follow rules so they don't get in trouble. or for a friend, it may be "logical" to take a car because it's faster" but then i may say it's "logical" to walk because there are no gas expenses, parking, and its close. 

Even then, for some people, it's "logical" to make sure everything is fair, but for someone else, the logical thing is to do what's best for yourself or individual.


----------



## littleblackdress (Feb 24, 2013)

Logic is a process - not the answer... It is possible to use the same logical rules and arrive at different answers


----------



## Basileus (May 8, 2013)

littleblackdress said:


> Logic is a process - not the answer... It is possible to use the same logical rules and arrive at different answers


and how would you describe that process? 

it can be different, impacted by personality, social and economic conditions, time of day, objects, what you last ate maybe, anything there's infinite possibilities isnt there?


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

It's connecting the dots with causal links. They may be right .. or wrong.


----------



## Basileus (May 8, 2013)

but what someone may consider casual in one case, couldn't that be something major in another case?

one example could be cultural barriers? 

what is casual?


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Causal, not casual :kitteh:

The relationship between cause and effect.


----------



## Basileus (May 8, 2013)

wow. look what happens when I mess up on a letter. changes the whole meaning of a paragraph. lol


----------



## sahana (May 13, 2013)

nice sharing.


----------



## ttanzkel (Nov 26, 2012)

Basileus said:


> I'm pretty confident on the NTP. the problem I have with questionares is that they use your social stuff for determining the I or E, which mislead me. I feel like when they say stuff like "logic" it's also misleading because "logic" is different to other people


i think you're referring to tests. is this right?


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

An ENTP is logical under a goofy facade whereas an INTP is goofy under a logical facade.


----------



## Basileus (May 8, 2013)

ttanzkel said:


> i think you're referring to tests. is this right?


ya


----------



## ttanzkel (Nov 26, 2012)

Basileus said:


> ya


I was talking about questionnaires like this http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/145423-questionnaire-2-0-a.html.


----------



## Basileus (May 8, 2013)

ttanzkel said:


> I was talking about questionnaires like this http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/145423-questionnaire-2-0-a.html.


eh, that looks like it'd take forever. I dunno, maybe I'll do it later. I can't focus on that for too long without getting bored


----------



## ttanzkel (Nov 26, 2012)

Basileus said:


> eh, that looks like it'd take forever. I dunno, maybe I'll do it later. I can't focus on that for too long without getting bored


up to you.


----------



## Basileus (May 8, 2013)

"maybe I'll do it later" lol I'm such a procrastinator


----------

